#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Потерянные дети будды

## Eugeny

Золотой Треугольник находится на стыке трех границ: Бирмы, Таиланда и Лаоса. Этот регион долгие годы имел печальную славу центра производства и торговли опиумом, и ситуацию в нем контролировали не правительства, а наркобароны. Благодаря усилиям властей и международных организаций ситуация постепенно нормализуется, но многолетнее засилье опиума привело к тому, что обитающие здесь горные народности оказались в нищете и изоляции. Именно здесь, в Золотом Треугольнике, находится Монастырь Золотой Лошади - резиденция одного из последних странствующих монахов, Его Святейшества Кру Ба Ныа Чай Коситто. Последние 15 лет Кру Ба посвящает себя заботе о местных жителях, и в особенности об осиротевших и брошенных детях. Снимавшийся в течение года фильм Марка Веркерка рассказывает о трудной и опасной работе Кру Ба в этом до сих пор неспокойном регионе. //Cybervlad
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3787784

----------


## Wyrd

Ради блага всех живых существ предлагаю не толочь воду в ступе и закрыть это чрезвычайно интересную тему.

----------

Eugeny (09.02.2012), Фил (09.02.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Уже обсуждали этот фильм на форуме.

----------

Eugeny (09.02.2012)

----------

